# Bailey's wee kittens!



## Jetlaya67

My foster, Bailey, had three kittens last night. Two are buff colored and one is all white. Mom and kittens are doing very well. I've never had dealt with a mama cat having babies so I was very anxious and worried but it all turned out good. Here are some pictures:
http://i.imgur.com/5UuAdj3.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/b9CIxQe.jpg


----------



## tghsmith

great that everything went well, very proud looking mom, kittens are such a joy to watch grow up.. take lots of pics ..


----------



## Marcia

You will LOVE this process! Don't bother mom and the babies too much the first 2 weeks but get in the habit of handling them daily (shouldn't be too demanding a task!) after that. They are gorgeous! Are they as brown as the picture shows? If so I've never seen kittens quite that color before.


----------



## eldercat

Congratulations. They are darling.


----------



## Jetlaya67

Marcia said:


> You will LOVE this process! Don't bother mom and the babies too much the first 2 weeks but get in the habit of handling them daily (shouldn't be too demanding a task!) after that. They are gorgeous! Are they as brown as the picture shows? If so I've never seen kittens quite that color before.


It is pretty cute Marcia, after I took a few pictures I sat in the futon in the kitten room to put some pictures on Facebook. Bailey came over and grabbed my hand with her teeth. I got my hand loose and she did it again, by the third time I thought I am going to see what she wants so she started dragging my hand. What she wanted was for me to come over and sit with her while she nursed the babies. Bailey is a love.
At first the babies looked really light colored but the two buff colored ones look darker. I can't wait to see them when they get bigger. I think they are going to have unusual markings.


----------



## Mochas Mommy

Awww so cute! Baby kittens are so sweet...I could spend all day watching our kittens! Wait until they start acting all kitten like about 3-4 weeks!


----------



## Emwaller

Oh babies!!!!


----------



## LakotaWolf

Goodness - mom is STUNNING! She is so fortunate to have found you :} Thank you for sharing them with us!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie

OMG - I have NEVER seen a cat colored like Bailey! She has much lighter markings than any tortie I've ever seen. She is absolutely STUNNING! I am literally speechless. I'm so glad her delivery went well! :luv


----------



## librarychick

She looks like a pointed tortie to me, her markings being darker on her face, legs, and tail. I'd bet the brown/beige kittens will be pointed as well since the points don't show up until they're a few days old I think.


----------



## Susan

Both Mom and babies are adorable!


----------



## Fraido

Aweehh! I wanna see more!


----------



## Azerane

Bailey is so so beautiful! Her kittens are gorgeous too and I can't wait to see how they develop. So excited for you.


----------



## jking

The kittens and Bailey are beautiful! Can't wait for more photos!


----------



## catloverami

Gorgeous Bailey has very rare coloring...very unusual....yes definitely tortie, but with point color too!...it will be very interesting to see how the kitties turn out.


----------



## Jetlaya67

The babies are three days old and they look healthy and strong. What amazes me is that even at that age they have distinct personalities. The darker colored baby is the bully, he doesn't mind batting someone on the head to get to his milk supply. The lighter colored ones is the smallest but still feisty and the biggest, the white one is the mellow one. Mama Bailey excels at being chill and wanting me near her and the kittens. I am in love with this little family.
http://i.imgur.com/FTMwGd7.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/ehf4ppP.jpg


----------



## maybecharlie

Oh, I do love tortie cats, especially when they produce offspring to see the colour kitten they have. They are just simply gorgeous, keep us up to date as they grow.


----------



## spirite

Gah, so much cuteness!! Mama Bailey is beautiful.


----------



## DebS

Oh they melt my heart! How will you let them go?


----------



## Jetlaya67

DebS said:


> Oh they melt my heart! How will you let them go?


I know! My friends and neighbors from across the street came over to see Bailey and the babies. Bailey was just a love bug purring and being affectionate. They just fell in love with her. They lost their cat a few months ago (complications of diabetes and kidney issues) so I am really hoping that they adopt her when the time comes. I would like to find her a home where I can be sure she will be loved and where I can see her again. Although to tell you the truth I want to keep her myself. I don't even want to think about the babies getting adopted yet!


----------



## Mochas Mommy

LOL....better watch that "cute kitten" bug.....it is really REALLY hard to give up the sweethearts after watching them being born, raising them, and seeing them grow and develop. I still haven't brought myself to try with all of mine..


----------



## amy22

Bailey is adorable!


----------



## TabbCatt

Bailey! Oh wow, what a sweetheart she is and a beauty, too! Her unique coloring and markings make me want to drown myself in all that plush, soft fur of hers, lol. :mrgreen:

I wonder if marie73 has already seen this thread? She's obsessed with Bailey's....the _real_ drink, lol. :wink:


----------



## Jetlaya67

TabbCatt said:


> Bailey! Oh wow, what a sweetheart she is and a beauty, too! Her unique coloring and markings make me want to drown myself in all that plush, soft fur of hers, lol. :mrgreen:
> 
> I wonder if marie73 has already seen this thread? She's obsessed with Bailey's....the _real_ drink, lol. :wink:


Cute! I love Bailey's Cream in coffee. Haven't have it in a while. Will have to make me one to celebrate mom and babies!


----------



## purpleball

Congratulations Baily, darling babies.


----------



## KBcat

Oh wow, Bailey is beautiful! I bet her babies will have very interesting markings, too!!


----------



## amy22

I love cat markings and all the science behind it. Like how calicos and tortoise are mainly female due to the x chromosome location of the colors, or how siamese are darker at the points due to temperature inactivation of the enzyme that makes them lighter. I'm sure there's more rules about coloring but I don't know them. I would love to know how a calico is differentiated from a torte, or where the whole caliby and torbie comes in. 
Anyway, Bailey is such a doll, sounds like she's in a good foster home


----------



## Jetlaya67

The babies are doing very well. Getting bigger and they have their eyes opened. It is so much fun to watch them trying to play. They want to to but they are still so wobbly and uncoordinated it is endearing. Mama Bailey is a very good mom, as sweet as can be.
https://vimeo.com/162635774
https://vimeo.com/162635824


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## spirite

Oh my goodness they're soooo cute!! I love how different each one's coloring is - who's the baby with the little white nose stripe? And one looks like it has much darker ears, like Siamese coloring?


----------



## maybecharlie

Oh my they are gorgeous, so pretty! Mumma cat is pretty too!


----------



## bluemilk

So CUTE! Rasslin, tumbling...


----------



## Jetlaya67

The baby with the the white stripe is Rey, the only girl. Finn is the white baby and Kylo Ren in the snowshoe Siamese looking baby. They are just the sweetest kittens ever. They just now started waddling about and it is super cute to watch.


----------



## bluemilk

Rey's so sweet!


----------



## purpleball

Congratulations to you and Baily! Enjoy her precious and darling kitties.


----------



## Jetlaya67

The babies will be six weeks old tomorrow. They are getting big and rambunctious just the way kittens should be. Bailey has been a great mom and the kittens have been getting lots of socialization. 
https://imgur.com/a/JtmTR


----------



## spirite

They're all soooo cute!! I love little Rey with that white stripe, but Finn and Kylo Ren are adorable as well.  That pic is so cute, with Finn behind his mama, in the same pose, with the same look on his face!


----------



## meggie

So cute!!!


----------



## amy22

My goodness they are cute! Kylo has darkened so much, in his baby pictures he's the same color as Rey. 

Did he turn to the dark side?


----------



## Jetlaya67

amy22 said:


> My goodness they are cute! Kylo has darkened so much, in his baby pictures he's the same color as Rey.
> 
> Did he turn to the dark side?


That is so funny! I guess he did. Yesterday he had a toy and growled at the other babies when they came to check out the toy! The force is strong with that one.


----------



## eldercat

Oooh, they are *so cute*.


----------



## bluemilk

Wow! They've gotten some size to em! The way they look at the camera, they're the cool kits club, and Mom's the leader!


----------



## Adalaide

They're so sweet and cute! I love those white patches on the darker ones. The names are great too, and that little Kylo went dark is just so incredibly hilarious. Hopefully he never runs into his dad.


----------

